# putter size



## BirdieMaster (Jun 8, 2006)

i dont know if this has been covered, but im curious since i dont know what size is common for my height. 
if you have a regular putter (not belly or other long putters), how tall are you and what size do you have?

im 5'9 and my putter size is 33"


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Putting posture is so individual that I suppose while 33" might not be too long or short for someone your size, there's no reason you couldn't be equally comfortable with a different size. If your putting improved with a different stance and a 36" putter, wouldn't THAT be the right size for you?

I'm 6' 7" tall and tend to bend over quite a bit to putt. I use a 35" putter, but have an old putter from my childhood that is 33" and I occasionally use it. Anyone remember the Acushnet Bullseye putters? That's the one. You just can't throw them away.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

I tend to find with putters there is no _correct_ size, its what you feel comfortable with. Take a look at David Howell.


----------

